# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Как связать Excel 2007 с документом Word 2007?

## serega-t

Вобщем вопрос знатокам офиса. Например, если в Excel создать расчет какого нибудь заказа, а также выделить ячейки под наименование клиента и его реквизитов, и связать полученную таблицу с документов word (например, договор купли-продажи). Таким образом, получилось бы, что привводе значений в Excel и последующем расчете, далее автоматически формировался договор купли продажи - то есть в нужных местах word'овского документа проставалялись значения из Excel.

----------


## Cheechako

А в чём собственно трудности? :confused:

----------


## grohott

> А в чём собственно трудности? :confused:


Наверное, в том, как это сделать...

----------


## Cheechako

> как это сделать...


В простейшем случае "Ctrl+C" в нужной ячейке(ах) Excel с последующим "Ctrl+V" в нужном месте в Word'е (и форматированием при необходимости) :)
(быть может) более удобно использовать активирующуюся в Word'е (после копирования) опцию "Специальная вставка" (в данный момент под рукой нет русифицированного Word'а, поэтому точность названия не гарантирую) - в английском надо выбрать _"paste link" -> "MS Excel Worksheet Object"_ (наверное, это звучит "вставить связь -> Объект...").
Главное - не забыть обновить "прилинкованное" поле перед печатью (автоматически или вручную), что может потребоваться в зависимости от способа вставки.

----------


## serega-t

> В простейшем случае "Ctrl+C" в нужной ячейке(ах) Excel с последующим "Ctrl+V" в нужном месте в Word'е


тоже сначала так пробывал, но связь с ячеками автоматически не работала.:)
Полазив еще по форумам сегодня, нашел один способ - это слияние excel с wordom с помощью мастера во вкладке "рассылки". Таким образом создаешь шаблон документа (в моем случае договора), а затем в нужные места документа вставляешь наименование полей, которые берешь из excel.
Вобщем разобрался с этой штуковиной. теперь можно будет только нажимать на кнопочу "сформировать договор":)

----------

